# Anyone interested in an S1?



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a nice Series 1 Philips (HDR612, silver front) that has lifetime and a Turbonet card. I was told when I bought it that the phone jack doesn't work but I have no way of verifying it. It also has a less than 12 month old 80 GB drive. I had it sold on eBay but the buyer couldn't figure it out and filed a claim that it was "defective". Anyone interested?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

What's the date of manufacture?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

unitron said:


> What's the date of manufacture?


Heh, heh.

But it doesn't matter. It's the lifetime activation date (prior to 1/20/2000 I believe). I once talked with a sympathetic CSR who said he might be able to make it work if even the original activation date (prior to purchasing lifetime) was pre-1/20/2000.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Wil said:


> Heh, heh.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. It's the lifetime activation date (prior to 1/20/2000 I believe). I once talked with a sympathetic CSR who said he might be able to make it work if even the original activation date (prior to purchasing lifetime) was pre-1/20/2000.


I missed seeing that this thing has lifetime, or I wouldn't have asked about manufacture date.

Product Lifetime Service purchased on or before January 20, 2000, or, according to some sources, on or before January 21, 2000, is eligible for the one-time transfer.

But there's a different grandfather cutoff date.

I think it's supposed to be an October, 2000 manufacturing date, and the unit has to have originally come with a particular version of the software, though it can be upgraded to 3.0 now.

Under those circumstances it's supposed to be useable manually, without a subscription, to a greater degree than the ones made after that.

(Since that thing is an S1 I'd say there's an excellent chance the internal modem is toasted.)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

lillevig said:


> I have a nice Series 1 Philips (HDR612, silver front) that has lifetime and a Turbonet card. I was told when I bought it that the phone jack doesn't work but I have no way of verifying it. It also has a less than 12 month old 80 GB drive. I had it sold on eBay but the buyer couldn't figure it out and filed a claim that it was "defective". Anyone interested?


?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> What's the date of manufacture?





Wil said:


> Heh, heh.
> 
> But it doesn't matter. It's the lifetime activation date (prior to 1/20/2000 I believe). I once talked with a sympathetic CSR who said he might be able to make it work if even the original activation date (prior to purchasing lifetime) was pre-1/20/2000.


Activation date of 4/30/2001


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

replaytv said:


> ?


$70 + $20 shipping


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

lillevig said:


> $70 + $20 shipping


For something that is defective? I would have had a different price in mind but at least it has the turbonet card.


----------

